# Need a Gaming PC , Budget ~ 80K



## Aesir (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking to get back into gaming.  Very limited experience with PC assembly till now.

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? *
 Ans: Gaming. Expect it to be able to run Crysis 2, BF3, GTA IV, Witcher 2, Skyrim, Metro 2033, Mass Effect 3 and the like at a solid 50+ FPS ALWAYS at ultra (or atleast V. High) at HD resolutions. Don't care about future proofing much, 1 year is good enough for me.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
 Ans: Around 80K  TOTAL (including monitor), can extend to 85k if REALLY justified. Around 75K will be the best though 

*3. Planning to overclock?*
 Ans: Nope, no idea how to do that. But willing to learn if it brings the cost down substantially (atleast 5k)

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
 Ans: Windows 7

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
 Ans: ~ 500gb sounds good. Please aware me in short on SSDs

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
 Ans: Yes. Anywhere around 19-22 inches, willing to sacrifice screen size for other components, resolution of 1920*1080 

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
 Ans: Won't need keyboard, mouse, speakers for now

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
 Ans: Within a month

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
 Ans: Haven't built one, but shouldn't be a problem. 

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
 Ans: That's the problem. Local dealers don't stock most of these components, except the monitor and processor. 
I will be buying these online. I just now read here about smcinternational, mdcomputers and itwares, any reason I should prefer one over the other? Any other websites that might be cheap and reliable?

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
 Ans: Do you think I could fit a 7970 in that budget? If so, is it worth it? Or is 7870 enough to run Crysis 2, Witcher 2 etc at Ultra with >50fps ATLEAST,  at HD res?

I saw an article saying prices of these cards were slashed yesterday. How long do you reckon before these apply to the Indian online sites as well? Should I wait?

AMD drops Radeon HD prices | bit-tech.net

Will be asking you guys a lot of questions in the near future. Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 19, 2012)

i5-2500k|13,000
Asus P8Z77-V|13,000
CM Hyper 212 EVO|2,100
G.Skill 1600Mhz 4G X 2|3,100
Corsair TX650v2|6,500
Corsair 400R|4,500
Benq G2222HDL|8,000
500GB HDD|4,000
Total|54,200So that's 54k w/o UPS and GPU



> 3. Planning to overclock?
> Ans: Nope, no idea how to do that. But willing to learn if it brings the cost down substantially (atleast 5k)


It's easy to learn and you should go for it because newer games demand higher processing power day by day.



> 11. Anything else which you would like to say?
> Ans: Do you think I could fit a 7970 in that budget? If so, is it worth it? Or is 7870 enough to run Crysis 2, Witcher 2 etc at Ultra with >50fps ATLEAST, at HD res?
> 
> I saw an article saying prices of these cards were slashed yesterday. How long do you reckon before these apply to the Indian online sites as well? Should I wait?


IMO 7970 is too much overkill  
In any case I think it will take at least more than a month for the price cut to reflect in India. So you might as well use your old GPU(if you have one) for a month or two and buy a new GPU later.



> Don't care about future proofing much, 1 year is good enough for me.


If you don't care about future proofing you could probably get a whole new PC around 50-60k which will play all games up to date and for a year more.
IGNORE THIS COMPLETE POST OF MINE IF YOU REALLY JUST WANT A PC WHICH WILL BE THE BEST FOR ONLY A YEAR

About SSD I won't say much because I personally don't think 6k price is justified for 64GB of storage even if its at the speed of light :\
For a gaming PC you shouldn't waste 6k-11k on SSD. It can be better utilized elsewhere.
Also this can be kept open as future update


----------



## Aesir (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt reply.



sharang.d said:


> i5-2500k|13,000
> Asus P8Z77-V|13,000
> CM Hyper 212 EVO|2,100
> G.Skill 1600Mhz 4G X 2|3,100
> ...



Is it so? I am new here and I think I should check out the graphics card sub-section first. Thing is I am fed up of the 25-35 fps range lol. Its playable but it's not quite enjoyable for me. Been tweaking inis and AA and config files so much that now I just feel like going in blindly and getting a high end card. If the 7870 can get me 50+ fps on crysis 2, GTA IV and Witcher 2 on ultra/V.high consistently, I will go with it definitely. 
And I will buy it at the end of the month, price cut or not.



sharang.d said:


> If you don't care about future proofing you could probably get a whole new PC around 50-60k which will play all games up to date and for a year more.
> IGNORE THIS COMPLETE POST OF MINE IF YOU REALLY JUST WANT A PC WHICH WILL BE THE BEST FOR ONLY A YEAR
> 
> About SSD I won't say much because I personally don't think 6k price is justified for 64GB of storage even if its at the speed of light :\
> ...



Well, in a way I do have 75k to spend whatever way I want, I wouldn't mind if I can future proof it in that amount, so I am surely going for the config you posted for now 

And like you advised, I can buy a SSD later too, so that's off the list.

Another question, the prices that you guys quote, are they in the site's database or do you refer to a 3rd party for prices?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## rahulmax (Jul 20, 2012)

If your purpose is solely GAMING then Don't forget the GTX 670... It's a beast card.. beats HD7970 and is within your budget.
with a gtx 670 you will be future proof as well. 

Go for the gigabyte windforce version or asus dcu2t prices must b around 30k 
Awesome card seriously!! 

asus dcu2t gtx 670 and zotac gtx 670 AMP.. beats the stock gtx 680. 

go for one of the two.

My advice!! 
Motherboard : asus p8z77-m -10k
Processor    : I7 3770k - 22k   or i5 2500k -12k
Cooler        : Hyper 212 evo - 2k
Ram          : Gskill 1600mhz 4gbx2 -3k
Psu          : Corsair gs600 - 4k
Cabinet    : Corsair 400r - 4.5k  or CM elite 430 - 2.5k
Monitor    : benq g222hdl - 8k
HDD         : WD 500gb       -4k
Ups        : Microteck 800va - 2.5k
Gpu       : zotac gtx 670 amp - 30k

Total 90000/- 

or

total 78000/- (processor i5 2500k and cabinet CMelite 430)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 20, 2012)

^i7 is neither needed, nor recommended (will exceed the budget).




Aesir said:


> Another question, the prices that you guys quote, are they in the site's database or do you refer to a 3rd party for prices?



Third party sites like you mentioned in first post.

For 670 Vs 7970, better  vickybat Vs ico should come here


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^i7 is neither needed, nor recommended (will exceed the budget).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 20, 2012)

I still say 7970 or 670 is overkill. They're made for multi monitor displays. 

@OP
It's better if you check out some benchmarks and see which card gives how much fps in which game. Then decide. 

Cheers


----------



## Aesir (Jul 20, 2012)

Right now I can go one of two ways regarding the graphics card:

*1) Up my budget to 35-36k for the graphics card. Although I could do this, I'd rather not if it's total overkill. In this case, what would be the better card (mainly performance wise, I will be using a single monitor at 19080*1080?[) As I understand, either of these 2 cards should hold good for 2-3 years*

Zotac GTX 680 = Rs. 34k on mdcomputers
Sapphire AMD 7970 = Rs 36k on Flipkart




*2) Keep it under 30k, the choices I believe are:*

Asus/Zotac NVIDIA GTX 670 DC2T= 29k on mdcomputers
Gigabyte AMD 7870 OC =23k on flipkart
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 = 29k on flipkart


Let's say I get the rest of the config as mentioned in the first reply ^^ what would be the first part to bottleneck the rest of the system?

Also, do  flipkart and mdcomputers have a good reputation regarding such products? Any other online store you guys prefer? 




rahulmax said:


> GTX 670... It's a beast card.. beats HD7970 and is within your budget.
> with a gtx 670 you will be future proof as well.
> 
> zotac gtx 670 AMP.. beats the stock gtx 680.
> ...



Is this true? 680 appears to be ~5k costlier than the 670. Dammit I'm pretty confused for no reason.

In summary, with the above configs, I should be able to get everything but the GPU for 55k. With a 35k gfx card (if justified), I could make a mean gaming machine for 90k total. But with a 30k 670 or 25k 7870, I could save 10-15k. wut  do?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 20, 2012)

Get GTX 670 . It will be definitely good for the next 1.5 to 2 years .


----------



## Myth (Jul 20, 2012)

Check out the gaming benchmarks.
GeForce GTX 670 2 GB Review: Is It Already Time To Forget GTX 680? : Giving GK104 A Haircut


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 20, 2012)

^ +1 to above post

Get Gtx 670 & Overclock that beast! You will be saving considerable amount of money which can be spent somewhere else like a big SSD drive, etc...


----------



## rahulmax (Jul 20, 2012)

Aesir;
Is this true? 680 appears to be ~5k costlier than the 670. Dammit I'm pretty confused for no reason.
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dude YES.. the zotac gtx 670 (AMP) edition.. does beat the STOCK gtx 680!! it also beats hd 7970 by quite some margin!!
> 
> check this out- ZOTAC GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
> 
> the zotac gtx 670 AMP is around 30k, i'd say go for it.. Don't think about it being overkill, you never know how demanding the games would be coming in later years..!! it will serve you well for 2-3 yrs..


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 20, 2012)

Check out reviews of the following cards from different brands:
HD 7870, HD 7950, HD7970
and GTX 670

See how much fps each of them would give you in different games. 
If you asked a generic question like which is the best card obviously the one with the higher value will beat the one with the lower value. So the questions is whether you really need it or not. 

Check benchmarks and decide yourself.


----------



## Aesir (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for replying to my queries everyone.

Finally decided on getting the ZOTAC 670 for 29k, rest of the config from the first reply.

Going to order in a couple days, have a few general questions that I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## rahulmax (Jul 20, 2012)

Aesir said:


> Thanks for replying to my queries everyone.
> 
> Finally decided on getting the ZOTAC 670 for 29k, rest of the config from the first reply.
> 
> Going to order in a couple days, have a few general questions that I'll post tomorrow.



NOOOOO DUDE!!! not the reference zotac gtx 670. 

ZOTAC GTX 670 (AMP EDITION!!!!!) 

ZOTAC GTX 670 AMP EDITION <--- here's the link

this one... go for it!!!!!

if you buying from some where else, check if its the AMP EDITION or not!! else buy from the website above!!!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 21, 2012)

Aesir said:


> Thanks for replying to my queries everyone.
> 
> Finally decided on getting the ZOTAC 670 for 29k, rest of the config from the first reply.
> 
> Going to order in a couple days, have a few general questions that I'll post tomorrow.



Where are you getting it at 29k ?


----------



## Aesir (Jul 21, 2012)

rahulmax said:


> NOOOOO DUDE!!! not the reference zotac gtx 670.
> 
> ZOTAC GTX 670 (AMP EDITION!!!!!)
> 
> ...



Yes that's the one I was going to buy. Thanks for the heads up.

To the dude above^^, sorry I misquoted the price, confused with another one. It's actually 30,160

Also, I read that the Zotac GTX 670 AMP takes up 3 slots, how many does the Corsair 400R have? Are these PCIe slots being talked about here?

Also, will I need to buy any extra cables for the whole setup?

Specially the monitor Benq222HDl, I read that it does not have an HDMI port.


----------



## rahulmax (Jul 21, 2012)

Aesir said:


> Also, I read that the Zotac GTX 670 AMP takes up 3 slots, how many does the Corsair 400R have? Are these PCIe slots being talked about here?



You don't need to worry about that if you are not going to SLI them. 

Corsair 400r has plenty so don't worry. 


As for the monitor , it has a d-dvi port but not hdmi, you will need a d-dvi to hdmi converter. its must be pretty cheap!!


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 21, 2012)

Aesir said:


> how many does the Corsair 400R have? Are these PCIe slots being talked about here?
> 
> Also, will I need to buy any extra cables for the whole setup?
> 
> Specially the monitor Benq222HDl, I read that it does not have an HDMI port.



1) 8
2) yes
3) I don't know which cables come with your GPU and monitor. You'll need a single DVI cable for connecting your monitor to the CPU.
4) HDMI is basically for devices which can output audio+video(TVs). Image quality of DVI-I/D is same as HDMI. Only thing is that HDMI carries an extra channel along with video i.e audio.

If you still insist on having a monitor with an HDMI port just for the kicks(I did) look for monitors with it. I only suggested you a vfm and popular monitor. There are better!
The other option is Buy a HDMI female to DVI male adapter.


----------



## Aesir (Jul 21, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> 1) 8
> 2) yes
> 3) I don't know which cables come with your GPU and monitor. You'll need a single DVI cable for connecting your monitor to the CPU.
> 4) HDMI is basically for devices which can output audio+video(TVs). Image quality of DVI-I/D is same as HDMI. Only thing is that HDMI carries an extra channel along with video i.e audio.
> ...



I think I will look for an HDMI monitor, because I could use it as a TV too in the living room. 

I am looking for something sub 10k with ~20-21 inch size, which one do you have?


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 21, 2012)

Aesir said:


> I think I will look for an HDMI monitor, because I could use it as a TV too in the living room.
> 
> I am looking for something sub 10k with ~20-21 inch size, which one do you have?


Just wanted to let you know that the Zotac gtx 670 Amp! edition gfx card just went out of stock from mdcomputers 
ZOTAC GTX 670 AMP EDITION

I wanted to buy the same card from mdcomputers as well, but to my bad luck now it says "Availability: PreOrder" & now I don't know when they will restock it...

I wanted to buy it so badly & only mdcomputers had this particular Amp! edition card 
Just last night it was in stock...I bookmarked it but today it's availability is set on preorder


----------



## Aesir (Jul 21, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Just wanted to let you know that the Zotac gtx 670 Amp! edition gfx card just went out of stock from mdcomputers
> ZOTAC GTX 670 AMP EDITION
> 
> I wanted to buy the same card from mdcomputers as well, but to my bad luck now it says "Availability: PreOrder" & now I don't know when they will restock it...
> ...



fuuuuuuuuu.....

Damn I was going to order it today.

 

I sent them a message asking about the availability. Let's see.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 21, 2012)

Aesir said:


> fuuuuuuuuu.....
> 
> Damn I was going to order it today.
> 
> ...


I know man...
I sent them one too about 6 hours ago...
Hope they bring it quickly in stock & more importantly set it as "available"
Zotac's gtx 60 Amp! Edition cards are the fastest 670 cards as of now & at 30k it was a pure steal

I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Aesir (Jul 21, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> I know man...
> I sent them one too about 6 hours ago...
> Hope they bring it quickly in stock & more importantly set it as "available"
> Zotac's gtx 60 Amp! Edition cards are the fastest 670 cards as of now & at 30k it was a pure steal
> ...



Pretty rare card too. I don't think any other online stores have stocked this even in the past.

My biggest fear is that it comes back without the 18% discount, now for 36k.


----------



## Myth (Jul 21, 2012)

The 670 amp stats and you guys fussing over it is making me very


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 21, 2012)

Myth said:


> The 670 amp stats and you guys fussing over it is making me very


but why?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 21, 2012)

don't u guys think 670 is a huge overkill for 22 inch?


----------



## Myth (Jul 21, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> but why?


Its a great card for the price and I feel like buying it just for the heck of it 



sumonpathak said:


> don't u guys think 670 is a huge overkill for 22 inch?



Yep. a 24" 1080p would be nice and a high freq.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 21, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> don't u guys think 670 is a huge overkill for 22 inch?


22" doesn't really matter because all that's really gonna matter in digital world is the resolution which in OP's case is 1080p...

Yes granted that 22" is a bit short for a PC gaming monitor (at least for my liking anyway)

But we got new games coming in like Metro: Last Light, Crysis 3, MOH-Warfighter, etc...
and as time passes we're gonna see much more demanding games running at higher graphics @ 1080p

I'm really looking forward to the overclocked Zotac 670 Amp! because of the Unreal Engine 4 games that are gonna come out & they will look gorgeous


----------



## Aesir (Jul 21, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> don't u guys think 670 is a huge overkill for 22 inch?



I was thinking the same earlier but then I realized I could hook the CPU up with my HD LED TV too for gaming. Besides it looks like it has massive advantage performance wise over my 2nd option the HD 7870 for just 6-7k extra. And hopefully it can serve well for atleast 2 years.

From a philosophical point of view too I would rather have an overkill than an underpowered one. I haven't had a decent gaming PC ever. Earlier I had an HP with a Nvidia 7600m, it got fried, evidently due to a manufacturing problem, but was out of warranty period. Now I have a 6770m on a laptop, always have to play on low-medium on demanding games, that too after tweaking inis and configs. Plus it overheats to 85+ temperatures so I have to stop intermittently or turn off even more features for the CPU. Now that I finally have a decent amount of money with me, I want to have a system just to have the satisfaction of  clicking on Ultra High and enjoying the game. So build a good gaming rig once and for all(or for atleast 2-3 years )


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 21, 2012)

whats the resolution of ur HDTV?
don't think it would be more than 1080P...
buying a card just for the heck of it is stupid.


----------



## Aesir (Jul 22, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> whats the resolution of ur HDTV?
> don't think it would be more than 1080P...
> buying a card just for the heck of it is stupid.



It's 6k costlier than my 2nd option 7870, easily beats it and even the 7970 in most tests, and I believe it will handle all games for atleast 2 years (in other words atleast 1 year longer than the 7870). Doesn't seem like a bad deal for 6k.



WILDLEGHORN said:


> Just wanted to let you know that the Zotac gtx 670 Amp! edition gfx card just went out of stock from mdcomputers
> ZOTAC GTX 670 AMP EDITION
> 
> I wanted to buy the same card from mdcomputers as well, but to my bad luck now it says "Availability: PreOrder" & now I don't know when they will restock it...
> ...



Zotac's official website has a list of official zotac retailers. I am going through them right now to see if any of them have the 670 AMP in stock. You guys do the same and share with the rest if you find one in stock.


  *UPDATE*
I am in the final stages and about to place the order.I am thinking of buying whatever I can from just 1 site, Flipkart seems to have almost every component. I have summarised my final problems:

*1.* Should I get a motherboard out of these, which one and why? 

Online Shopping India - Buy Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Laptops, Watches & Other Products @ FlipKart

*2.* The PSU,don't want to take any chances. What's the difference in these two, which one to get? Is the 6k one equally good?

Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK 650 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

OR 

Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX650M - 80 PLUS Bronze Certified 650 Watt PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

*3.* Cabinet: Corsair 400R is out of stock. Is there an alternative (ON FLIPKART) in the similar price range that has sufficient fans and cable management?

*4. *I have also decided to add a *Optical drive with a DVD writer* and a *wireless card*. Any suggestions or can I go with any generic ones?  Also, is a USB wireless adapter as good as a PCI one?

*5. *Lastly, do I need thermal paste for the CPU? Anything else you reckon I would need to build the PC myself?

If I can get the solutions to ^ these problems, I think I can get everything from Flipkart alone within a week. Again, appreciate the help so much.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 22, 2012)

1. Get M Pro as it is simply better than others
2. The 6k one is perfectly fine. The main difference is V2 is non modular. Hence it would require cable management.
3. BitFenix Shinobi Window/ Lancool K62 /Corsair 300R
4. Optical drive you can choose Asus.
5. Well it comes with CM 212 Evo.. If u r buying it. or else buy it for 300 bucks.


----------



## Myth (Jul 22, 2012)

FK doesnt have p8z77-m pro in stock which is why they state the delivery time as 6-8 business days. But its the best in the lot.
Take the cm evo. It includes the thermal paste.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 22, 2012)

Aesir said:


> *UPDATE*
> I am in the final stages and about to place the order.I am thinking of buying whatever I can from just 1 site, Flipkart seems to have almost every component. I have summarised my final problems:
> 
> *1.* Should I get a motherboard out of these, which one and why?
> ...



1) i think you should try to find the mobo i suggested locally since it has wifi as well 

2) 650 tx v2 is enough

3) Don't know.

4) ASUS

5) No. Comes with hyper 212


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 22, 2012)

3. Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and black Steel ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case


----------



## Aesir (Jul 23, 2012)

@sharanhg.D Yep I am looking for it in the local shops but if I can't find it by tomorrow, I'm getting this one, the m-pro
ASUS P8Z77-M PRO Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


Finally, my only doubt is regarding the cabinet. 

^ Thanks for the link Sainatarajan, but I can get the Corsair 300R from FlipKart at 0 shipping charges.
From what I've read, the only difference btw 300 and 400r is:

1) 1 less fan
2) No rubber grommets (what purpose do they serve btw)
3) No firewire port
4) Smaller dimensions
5) Doesn't come with the internal USB 3.0 converter, what does this mean?

Any other disadvantages you think the 300r might have?


----------



## Myth (Jul 23, 2012)

1. Two front fans are good. 
2. Grommets are for wire management.
3. Depends on your usage/requirements.
4. Bigger cases are good for ventilation. Sometimes installing a heatsink can leave you short of space or worse might not fit.
5. The front usb ports are 3.0. If you mobo doesnt have usb3.0 then to use the front ports you need to convert 2.0 to 3.0.

# Going by FK prices, for 500 bucks more, the 400r is a better deal.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 23, 2012)

In which city do you stay?


----------



## Aesir (Jul 23, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> In which city do you stay?



I live in a village. Yangpa in Kinnaur district of Himachal Pradesh. Nearest city is Shimla (260 km of mountain roads) where I will get the items shipped to my brother there. Only thing the local dealers might have there are the i5 2500k, monitor and motherboard.  I have had a few friends order from Flipkart and eBay before to Shimla, thats why I feel like I should be getting most of the stuff from FK.



Myth said:


> 1. Two front fans are good.
> 2. Grommets are for wire management.
> 3. Depends on your usage/requirements.
> 4. Bigger cases are good for ventilation. Sometimes installing a heatsink can leave you short of space or worse might not fit.
> ...



But the 400R is out of stock on FK, its available on theitwares.com for Rs. 5750 (incl shipping). Not sure if this is worth getting or I should rather go with the corsair 300R (in stock on FK for 4500) OR some other cabinet. 
I am ordering tonight, so far going with the 300R.

UPDATE: fml Flipkart just increased the cost of ZOTAC 670 AMP from 31.5 k to 34.7 k in front of my eyes wtf?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 23, 2012)

Instead , you buy HD 7950 locally . I got it for 25.7K , IF you are lucky you too can get it.


----------



## Myth (Jul 24, 2012)

Aesir said:


> UPDATE: fml Flipkart just increased the cost of ZOTAC 670 AMP from 31.5 k to 34.7 k in front of my eyes wtf?



I guess FK people are going through this forum also


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 24, 2012)

Aesir said:


> UPDATE: fml Flipkart just increased the cost of ZOTAC 670 AMP from 31.5 k to 34.7 k in front of my eyes wtf?



So what GPU did you end up buying?
Have you placed your order for all of your components?
What did you end up buying? Post your final config that you ordered


----------



## Aesir (Jul 24, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> So what GPU did you end up buying?
> Have you placed your order for all of your components?
> What did you end up buying? Post your final config that you ordered



No man, confused for now. All doubts will clear up by the evening. 

Last night I placed an order only for these components:

Processor- i5-2500k
Cooler- CM Hyper 212 EVO
PSU- Corsair TX650v2
Monitor- Dell - ST2220L 21.5-inch
HD- 500 GB WD Caviar Blue
RAM-G. Skill Ripjaws 4gbx2 1600Mhz

The following components I am going to buy today:

1) Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-M pro for 12k

2) Cabinet:  Major confusion remains. I was going to buy the Corsair 300r (only one in stock on FK) for 4500, but I read that it has noise issues and is small in size. Any owners here? Also, do you think it could have problems fitting the hyper evo 212? Need serious help with a good cooling, less noise producing sub 6k cabinet.

3) GFX card:

I am about to call the ZOTAC distributor guy to see if he can provide the 670AMP for 30k. Other wise I am going to buy the Asus 670 you told me about for 30k, then learn about overclocking.  Which one did you get?


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 24, 2012)

Aesir said:


> No man, confused for now. All doubts will clear up by the evening.
> 
> Last night I placed an order only for these components:
> 
> ...


Good going dude... 

1) Mobo is a nice one...can't see much wrong with it
2) The 300R shouldn't have any problems fitting the cm hyper 212 evo
3) Some facts about various 670 gfx cards-

The Zotac 670 Amp is the highest OC'd 670 in market at the moment but there's a huge disadvantage to it. It makes TREMENDOUS high pitched noise while at full load...very disturbing indeed. If high noise isn't a factor for you then you're good with the 670 Amp but otherwise you'll be constantly hearing the card sing loud while gaming at full load.

Check this page out for noise comparisons of all 670s including the ASUS & ZOTAC Amp! cards:-
Sound Level Comparison, With Video : Seven GeForce GTX 670 Cards, Benchmarked And Reviewed
Keep in mind those are just youtube videos & sounds in real life might be much higher or lower depending on other factors.

The ASUS 670 boasts of having extremely good cooling & low noise output from their 600 series cards...the main reason why most people prefer either the ASUS or the Gigabyte's OC'd 670 cards.

BTW from which online site are you going to buy the Asus 670? Flipkart don't seem to have them in stock


----------



## Aesir (Jul 25, 2012)

1)Here's a link to the Asus 670
Theitdepot - Asus Geforce GTX670 2GB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphics Card (GTX670-DC2T-2GD5)

I have decided against buying it after reading about BSOD and crashing problems on more than one site
Newegg.com - ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

2) The price for the ZOTAC 670 Amp was brought down to 32k from 34.5k last evening. In a funny turn of events, we had no electricity last night. Checked just now, not only is it 34.5k again, it went out of stock too lol. 

My only option now is the regular Zotac 670GTX (not the amp) for 30k. 

Okay now one last question, any thoughts on buying a 680GTX if cost wasn't much of an issue? Or is TOTALLY stupid?


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 25, 2012)

Aesir said:


> 1)Here's a link to the Asus 670
> Theitdepot - Asus Geforce GTX670 2GB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphics Card (GTX670-DC2T-2GD5)
> 
> I have decided against buying it after reading about BSOD and crashing problems on more than one site
> ...


Wow i feel sad for you 

As far as GTX 680 goes..if you can afford it then why not?
Keyword here being "afford it" meaning not skimming out on the rest of the components...
If you can put in a few extra bucks by all means go for any 680 card out there...
680 will run you every game out there right now @ ultra settings & at least for a few years to come you won't feel much of a need to upgrade

So yes absolutely...go for the 680, any 680 will do


----------



## Aesir (Jul 25, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Wow i feel sad for you
> 
> As far as GTX 680 goes..if you can afford it then why not?
> Keyword here being "afford it" meaning not skimming out on the rest of the components...
> ...



Might do this. But I have always found that there is hardly a framerate difference(5-7fps) in most cases btw the 670 and 680. 

Lol this thing is trickier than I first thought. Going to check out a few reviews and benchmarks for 670 vs 680.

Anyway, thanks a lot man. I will probably update in a few hours which one I went with.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 25, 2012)

Aesir said:


> Might do this. But I have always found that there is hardly a framerate difference(5-7fps) in most cases btw the 670 and 680.
> 
> Lol this thing is trickier than I first thought. Going to check out a few reviews and benchmarks for 670 vs 680.
> 
> Anyway, thanks a lot man. I will probably update in a few hours which one I went with.


That's why i said IF you can afford it...
Personally I wouldn't go with a 680 as right now you can get pretty much any 670 stock card (or factory OC'd card) & overclock it manually with a free software called MSI Afterburner. It's really very easy to do & supports any gfx card in the market today. Any person can do it once they have the proper knowledge & understanding of what they are doing.

I would just get a decent enough mobo & get any stock 670 & then overclock the hell out of it till I made sure the overclock was stable.

In my opinion the extra money spent on getting a 680 instead of a 670 is not worth it & I'd rather use it in other upgrades like SSD boot drive, etc...but if you can afford it then by all means you REALLY should get the 680


----------



## Aesir (Jul 25, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> That's why i said IF you can afford it...
> Personally I wouldn't go with a 680 as right now you can get pretty much any 670 stock card (or factory OC'd card) & overclock it manually with a free software called MSI Afterburner. It's really very easy to do & supports any gfx card in the market today. Any person can do it once they have the proper knowledge & understanding of what they are doing.
> 
> I would just get a decent enough mobo & get any stock 670 & then overclock the hell out of it till I made sure the overclock was stable.
> ...



ZOTAC 680gtx it is!!
Should be here in 3-4 days.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 26, 2012)

Aesir said:


> ZOTAC 680gtx it is!!
> Should be here in 3-4 days.


Which online shop you ordered from?? Flipkart?


----------



## Aesir (Jul 27, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Which online shop you ordered from?? Flipkart?



Yes.

Now only thing left to buy is the processor and the monitor. (I cancelled the order for these two since I came to know of a local dealer who will supply these at a discount, he does not have any other components for the rig)I am going to buy these locally by sunday, the other components should also arrive by then.

1) Is the i5 2500k going to bottleneck the 680GTX for gaming? Need good responses PLEASE. Why is the i5 2500k so highly recommended for gaming anyway? Any other processors I should be looking at?

2) Will a 23 inch monitor be too big for gaming? Becasue I will be gaming up close a couple feet from the monitor, dont want to have to move my neck.

please respond!


----------



## Myth (Jul 27, 2012)

1. Its great value for the great performance it provides. I doubt it would bottleneck any card in the recent future. It has enough cpu power to run any game. There are always better cpus, but the cost to performance goes up. 
2. A minimum of 24" can do justice to the gfx card you are taking. Anything less is just wasting the true potential of the card.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 27, 2012)

Aesir said:


> Yes.
> 
> Now only thing left to buy is the processor and the monitor. (I cancelled the order for these two since I came to know of a local dealer who will supply these at a discount, he does not have any other components for the rig)I am going to buy these locally by sunday, the other components should also arrive by then.
> 
> ...


2) 23 inch will be fine...I had 23 inch LED monitor & simply loved it.
No you won't have to move your neck much to look at the screen 
But realistically the value of a 680 is justified on a 24inch or higher screen due to the visuals & performance of that card.

1) i5 2500K is a 4 Core 'K' series processor meaning it can be unlocked & overclocked. Some people with liquid cooling (like corsair H100,H80) have overclocked it stable at 4.8-5.0 Ghz which will make them play games on that processor for sometime to come.
Unless you do video rendering, animations, etc...don't waste money on anything other than 2500K. It's BEST value for money processor for gaming purposes


----------



## Aesir (Jul 27, 2012)

^^ thanks a tonne again the both of you

Convinced to get the i5 2500k.

I think I will get a Dell 23 inch monitor. I have no perspective on how big a 23 inch might be though, going to take your word for it. I do have a LED TV back home but that's about 36 inches I think. Need to sit atleast 6-7 ft away from it to be comfortable. That's why I was worried about 23 being too large a size.

Thanks again, my setup should be complete in a week max


----------



## Myth (Jul 27, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 27, 2012)

Aesir said:


> ^^ thanks a tonne again the both of you
> 
> Convinced to get the i5 2500k.
> 
> ...


Post picks when u get your entire rig, would love to see it


----------



## d3p (Jul 27, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> 2) 23 inch will be fine...I had 23 inch LED monitor & simply loved it.
> No you won't have to move your neck much to look at the screen
> But realistically the value of a 680 is justified on a 24inch or higher screen due to the visuals & performance of that card.
> 
> ...



See the bold part...

*Here in TDF, "MEGAMIND" has clocked his i5 2500k with Venomous X to 5.4GHz. Highlighting once more, its an AIR COOLED OC-ed BABY.....*




WILDLEGHORN said:


> 2) 23 inch will be fine...I had 23 inch LED monitor & simply loved it.
> No you won't have to move your neck much to look at the screen
> But realistically the value of a 680 is justified on a 24inch or higher screen due to the visuals & performance of that card.



*ARE YOU SURE GTX 680 GIVES more realistic frame rates in BIGGER SCREENS ???*

*www.antifeministtech.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/godzilla_facepalm.jpg

Dude its not BIGGER SCREEN, its higher RESOLUTION. Doesn't matter how big your screen is, when the resolution is just same.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 27, 2012)

^^judging by mega's obsession on that chip i say its due an rma 
and 5GHz is easy with a good air cooler...u dont need WC for that....


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 27, 2012)

+1 to d3p
@OP 
See if you can get a monitor with a resolution of around 2500*1600 (it will probably be about 27 inches) that will really utilise your card very well refer to this article's benchmarks to get an idea of how your card (and mine  ) is pretty much overkill for current games at 1080p.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 27, 2012)

d3p said:


> See the bold part...
> 
> *Here in TDF, "MEGAMIND" has clocked his i5 2500k with Venomous X to 5.4GHz. Highlighting once more, its an AIR COOLED OC-ed BABY.....*
> 
> ...


When did I say "GTX 680 GIVES more realistic frame rates in BIGGER SCREENS" ??

Reading comprehension fail much? Read again carefully...

I said "realistically the value of a 680 is justified on a 24inch or higher screen due to the visuals & performance of that card"

...Meaning a 24inch or higher monitor with a native res of 1080p will do much more *visual justice* to the 670 for gaming, etc...

1080p gaming at 23inch or lower monitor isn't really justified for a 670 card since you're visualizing everything on a much smaller screen size.

GTX 670 is a card meant mainly for 1080p (& higher res) gaming...
You really wanna play games at res of 1080p on a 23 or lower monitors?

Didn't think so...


----------



## vkl (Jul 27, 2012)

@WILDLEGHORN




> Originally Posted by WILDLEGHORN View Post
> 2) 23 inch will be fine...I had 23 inch LED monitor & simply loved it.
> No you won't have to move your neck much to look at the screen
> *But realistically the value of a 680 is justified on a 24inch or higher screen due to the visuals & performance of that card*.





WILDLEGHORN said:


> When did I say "GTX 680 GIVES more realistic frame rates in BIGGER SCREENS" ??
> 
> Reading comprehension fail much? Read again carefully...
> 
> ...




Your comments make no sense.

Screen size preference vary for individuals.
But that doesn't mean that the one who plays a game on a 24" 1080p monitor 
would necessarily have a better gameplay experience than one on a 23" or 22" 1080p monitor with same config.
And for many there is not enough of a difference between a 23" and a 24" same resolution monitors.

On performance/visuals side a difference would be realisable only  if one goes from a 1080p monitor to a higher resolution like 1600p monitor.
Whether it is a 23" monitor or a 42" monitor if the resolutions are same no change in frame rates would be found for the same config,except the larger screen monitor would have lesser ppi(pixels per inch).


----------



## Aesir (Jul 28, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> +1 to d3p
> @OP
> See if you can get a monitor with a resolution of around 2500*1600 (it will probably be about 27 inches) that will really utilise your card very well refer to this article's benchmarks to get an idea of how your card (and mine  ) is pretty much overkill for current games at 1080p.



Can't afford at the moment, I am already over my planned budget. 

I am going to get a 23 inch 1980 x 1080, this one:
Dell 23 inch LED - ST2320L Monitor: Flipkart.com

I have never gamed on a PC with >17inch monitor, so 23 should be fine for me for now. If I get a larger monitor sometime later, I will keep in mind that the resolution ought to be higher too.


----------



## XtreamGuy (Jul 31, 2012)

Aesir said:


> It's 6k costlier than my 2nd option 7870, easily beats it and even the 7970 in most tests, and I believe it will handle all games for atleast 2 years (in other words atleast 1 year longer than the 7870). Doesn't seem like a bad deal for 6k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Aesir, 
There are two models in corsair TX HX series TX is non  modular and HX is a modular power supply. In other words its single rail and Multi rail systems-I this regards Antec is much better PSU then Corair..More over They manufacture all  Design of their own unlike corsair, which i have come across in the market by one of the person Resellers in the markeet.  Refer the link..


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 31, 2012)

Can you make a table of what all you bought from where and the prices? Will be helpful for readers..


----------



## Aesir (Aug 1, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Can you make a table of what all you bought from where and the prices? Will be helpful for readers..



yeah sure.




From Flipkart:

Zotac NVIDIA GTX 680 2 GB - Rs. 36570, overpriced I know
Corsair 300R- Rs. 4560 
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler - 2101
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB - 	Rs. 3969
Asus DRW-24B5ST Optical Drive-	Rs. 1114
ASUS P8Z77-M PRO Motherboard- Rs. 12932
Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK -	Rs. 6190
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GBx2- 	Rs. 3576
Intel i5-2500k	- 12.5 k (Local dealer)
Dell ST2320L- 9k (Local Dealer)
*TOTAL= 92.5k*
Overall I think I could have saved 4-6k total buying from different online stores, but flipkart was the most convenient in many ways. 

For others with a similar budget, I suggest that 4k can be saved on the graphics card alone since ZOTAC 670 Amp is in stock presently for 32.5k on flipkart. 
But since I have already spent the extra money, I hope to be able to overclock it eventually to make up (to some extent) for the extra money spent.  

Other than that the Corsair 400r is better than the 300r, so go for it, was out of stock when I ordered. I am going to be giving my brother's older desktop at home a makeover too in the next 5-6 months. So I might get a different cabinet and use the 300r for the older PC, if need arises and budget permits .

Other than the extra cost I paid for the GFX card and the cabinet, I think the prices are justified, and this should be a good gaming rig for a couple years, specially to me personally since I am upgrading from playing on a 15.6 inch screen with a 6770m.

I am yet to get my hands on the components, will be visiting home in 3-4 days to build it.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Aug 1, 2012)

Aesir said:


> yeah sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely excellent rig mate... 
Only thing I can see lacking so far is a blazing fast SSD drive!


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice man.
Veryyyy costly GPU! Anyway don't think much now after buying 
Congrats on ur purchase. Assemble and OC everything now


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice Build . Post some pics when you build it.


----------



## Aesir (Aug 1, 2012)

Few questions for when I will build it:

1) I am looking at lots of vids and articles on the internet for help on assembling the PC. Regarding the hard drive and optical drive, the power cable comes from the PSU for each. Where will I get the data cable? With the motherboard, or with the drives? Or do I have to buy them separately?

2) I have a couple of old UPSs that work. Only need time for properly shutting PC down. Would an older UPS be enough, or does a 650w PSU somehow need a better PSU? Any risk of damage to PC because of (probably) cheap UPS? Don't know what brand they are.

3) What to do with the new unformatted hard drive? Will I get the option to format (?) the hard drive during windows installation? Any suggestions or tricky parts?

4) Any other general precautions/checklists you can help with are welcome


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 1, 2012)

SATA cables generally come with the Motherboard. If you need extra you have to buy them seperately.
Check how many SATA cables you get with ur model of motherboard


----------



## Aesir (Aug 1, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> SATA cables generally come with the Motherboard. If you need extra you have to buy them seperately.
> I think you get 1 cable with the ASUS DVD Drive if you buy that drive i.e
> 
> Check how many SATA cables you get with ur model of motherboard



Motherboard is yet to arrive, only component remaining


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Aug 1, 2012)

3) When you install windows using the Win 7 dvd, you will get options to create new volume & format it as well. You won't need anything else besides the Win7 OS DVD

1) Generally mobos come with all the SATA cables a typical user needs...but still sometimes you might need to purchase one (in case DVD drive doesn't come with it)

2) You mentioned you have a 650W PSU. Now check what VA the "older" UPS has. If it's 650VA or more you should be OK but I'd recommend a 750VA or higher UPS just give you ample time to shutdown your PC


----------



## Aesir (Aug 2, 2012)

**

Thanks^^, seems like common sense but I don't want to take any chances or cause further delay.



Aesir said:


> Motherboard is yet to arrive, only component remaining



Looks like Flipkart won't be able to deliver the mother board I ordered (ASUS P8Z77-M PRO ). It was in stock (delivered in 6-8 days) when I ordered, now it is out of stock and 7 days have passed, it hasn't been shipped and it only says 'processing'.  I enquired and they said they will call me back with details.

I am thinking of cancelling that order if it is not shipped by tomorrow, and either ordering some other mobo that is in stock, or trying to find one locally.

Please suggest some alternatives in ~14k range, preferably in-stock on flipkart.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2012)

Here you can go with the following config which is well within your budget and can be considered a PCIE 3.0 Certified Gaming RIG.

CPU	Intel Core i5 3570k	15200
MB	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	9500
GPU	Sapphire HD7850 2GB DDR5	15500
HDD	WD Black 1TB SATA3	6800
CASE	Corsair 400R	4000
PSU	Corsair GS600 PSU	4000
DVD-RW	Asus 24B3ST	1100
RAM	Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz	3400
MONITOR	Dell 22inch LED - ST2220L	7900
KB COMBO	Microsoft Sidewinder X6 + Logietch G400 	3350
CPU COOLER	CM Hyper 212 Evo	2100
SPEAKERS	Logitech Z313 2.1 Spkrs	1650
	TOTAL	74500


----------



## Aesir (Aug 2, 2012)

bavusani said:


> Here you can go with the following config which is well within your budget and can be considered a PCIE 3.0 Certified Gaming RIG.
> 
> CPU	Intel Core i5 3570k	15200
> MB	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	9500
> ...



Thanks but if you read the few posts above, I've already received all components except motherboard. Rig on post no. 66.


----------



## Saumil996 (Aug 2, 2012)

this one
ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Aug 2, 2012)

^^You can go for that one too but you won't get onboard GPU with a z68 board like that one + the fact that z68 is old technology atm anyway

Anyway, I checked flipkart for any Z77 mobo that might serve your purpose but didn't really find many decent ones.

Want my advice? Have a look here-
Seven Sub-$160 Z77 Express Motherboards, Reviewed : Seven Affordable Z77 Express-Based Motherboards Get Dissected

Read every single page till the last one carefully & make the decision for yourself.....an intelligent customer is always an informed one!

My suggestion for you- ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

It has received "Tom's hardware approved award" & that's the same mobo that I'm getting from Mdcomputers kolkata myself


----------



## vkl (Aug 3, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> ^^You can go for that one too but you *won't get onboard GPU with a z68 board like that* one + the fact that z68 is old technology atm anyway


What do you mean by that?Why wont one get onboard gpu with ASUS P8Z68-V?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 3, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> ^^You can go for that one too but you won't get onboard GPU with a z68 board like that one + the fact that z68 is old technology atm anyway
> 
> Anyway, I checked flipkart for any Z77 mobo that might serve your purpose but didn't really find many decent ones.
> 
> ...



LOL WAT??? ever checked out the board man???????????
as for the asrock....well....good luck overclocking


----------



## Aesir (Aug 3, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> LOL WAT??? ever checked out the board man???????????
> as for the asrock....well....good luck overclocking



Someone please suggest a motherboard. I read around but couldn't comprehend a lot of stuff. Just now I have cancelled my order for the M-pro on Flipkart since they called me to say it will be out of stock for a while.

All the other components have reached and the wait is painful because of the  motherboard.

How about ASUS P8Z77-M? 

These are the ones on flipkart. Which one to get under 15k that is in stock?

Asus motherboards : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com


----------



## d3p (Aug 3, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> ^^*You can go for that one too but you won't get onboard GPU with a z68 board like that one + the fact that z68 is old technology atm anyway*



Lol...this time it has reached its HEIGHTS..

*www.doomsteaddiner.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Double-facepalm.jpg


----------



## Saumil996 (Aug 3, 2012)

@WILDLEGHORN
Please get your facts right before posting the only difference between a z77 and a z68 board that should concern the OP is native USB 3.0 support that the z77 offers whereas on the z68 board that i have recommended USB 3.0 is supported by Asmedia Chips.
 And what onboard memory are you talking about? If you mean the Intel HD 3000 then this motherboard can utilise it in the presence of an external graphics card too because of a nifty little feature called lucid logix virtu MVP.

And if you will read the review posted by you carefully you will see the asrock board compared to the ASUS P8Z77 VLE which is an inferior board than the P8Z77/68 V . While the Asrock is a good board (can't comment on the overclocking though) The P8Z68 V is better


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 3, 2012)

You can get MAXIMUS V for 15K locally


----------



## d3p (Aug 3, 2012)

Aesir said:


> Someone please suggest a motherboard. I read around but couldn't comprehend a lot of stuff. Just now I have cancelled my order for the M-pro on Flipkart since they called me to say it will be out of stock for a while.
> 
> All the other components have reached and the wait is painful because of the  motherboard.
> 
> How about ASUS P8Z77-M?



Dude, Are you located in Bangalore ??


----------



## Aesir (Aug 3, 2012)

d3p said:


> Dude, Are you located in Bangalore ??



No man,  I am in a small town in himachal pradesh. Local dealers haven't got ****. And couriers take atleast 4 days to deliver. That is why I want to order ASAP, so I can get it within 4 days, I have to go on a trip on the 8th for 1 whole week. Would suck to not be able to build it by then.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 3, 2012)

Aesir said:


> Someone please suggest a motherboard. I read around but couldn't comprehend a lot of stuff. Just now I have cancelled my order for the M-pro on Flipkart since they called me to say it will be out of stock for a while.
> 
> All the other components have reached and the wait is painful because of the  motherboard.
> 
> ...




ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
ASUS MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com ----my recommendation....kicks the holy hell out of Asrock POS
ASUS P8Z77-V Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## Myth (Aug 3, 2012)

P8z77-m has better heat-sinks over the lx (has none). Lx has more expansion lots. 
If budget can be extended, p8z77-v over maximus V gene
Check itwares for lower prices.

After FK failed me, I mailed itwares to ask about their shipping times from mumbai to kol/bbsr for a p8z77-m pro. They said they had the m pro in stock and can ship it in 3-4 days.


----------



## Aesir (Aug 3, 2012)

@sumonpathak
Thanks, 2 are out of stock and I believe I should go with a Z77 mobo rather than z68? Or am I a retard?

@Myth
Maximus V gene and p8z77-V are both 16k+, where as p8z77 is 10k, why so much difference? I don't need a lot of extras,  just something to fit the rest of my config.

I am literally going crazy looking at motherboards. Can't keep up with the comparisions and everything.  

Going to order ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard.

Somebody please tell me it is good enough and compatible with the rest of my rig.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 3, 2012)

^^it is good enough...although the Z68 V look yummy


----------



## Aesir (Aug 3, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^it is good enough...although the Z68 V look yummy



Yummy how? Motherboard is the component I have the least knowledge about.

Why is there a price difference of 5-6k among these mobos?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 3, 2012)

1.better component.
2.better features.


----------



## Aesir (Aug 3, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> 1.better component.
> 2.better features.



Mmmm...okay, thanks for the detailed insightful input


----------



## Myth (Aug 4, 2012)

Aesir said:


> Mmmm...okay, thanks for the detailed insightful input



Price difference of 5-6k between which ones? 68s or the previous -v and maximus ?


----------



## Aesir (Aug 4, 2012)

Myth said:


> Price difference of 5-6k between which ones? 68s or the previous -v and maximus ?



Is the maximus any good?






Because I ordered it. The only other z77 mobo in stock was the -M, and that does not support SLI and a lot of other features. Reason was that I thought maybe in a few years I will want to run 680 on SLI, plus it has extra USB ports, and better onboard audio, plus it has wi-fi. It also has USB flash option and seems to have a solid build quality. 

Bad news is I am leaving on a trip for a week on Wednesday, the mobo was shipped today, probably will reach me on or after tuesday, and I most probably won't be able to assemble it anytime soon.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 4, 2012)

Aesir said:


> Is the maximus any good?



u deserve a spanking from me for a comment like that son 
Maximus is awesome....


----------



## Myth (Aug 5, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> u deserve a spanking from me for a comment like that son
> Maximus is awesome....



lol. 



Aesir said:


> Is the maximus any good?
> 
> Because I ordered it. The only other z77 mobo in stock was the -M, and that does not support SLI and a lot of other features. Reason was that I thought maybe in a few years I will want to run 680 on SLI, plus it has extra USB ports, and better onboard audio, plus it has wi-fi. It also has USB flash option and seems to have a solid build quality.
> 
> Bad news is I am leaving on a trip for a week on Wednesday, the mobo was shipped today, probably will reach me on or after tuesday, and I most probably won't be able to assemble it anytime soon.



If you have already ordered it then believe that its the best board for you ( true). 
All goods things come in good time.


----------



## Aesir (Aug 6, 2012)

I realized I have to get a UPS too before assembling.

I have one at home that says 600 . What happens if I use it to run the rig, for a few days only, after that I might get a better UPS ? Mind you the PSU is 650 Watts. 

What to look for in a UPS? Only need it for 5 minutes to shut the PC down.
 Any good UPS under 4k?

How is the *Intex UPS 800VA ?* Priced around 3200 locally
Intex Technologies : Computer Peripherals

*APC 1100 VA * is available for 5600 locally

Do I need to buy, or should I try the old 600 one? (if its is indeed 600 watts)

Also, what's the difference b/w watt and VA?

EDIT: The intex 800VA is actually just 400 watts? And the APC 1100VA is 660 watts.The fuk?


----------



## Aesir (Aug 7, 2012)

Finally had an awesome time building the rig. Built last night. Since it was my first time building, took me around 5-6 hours just to setup the hardware.

1) Tricky parts were :

Installing the CPU cooler: Used the wrong screws many times, had a hard time deciding the configuration/direction of heatsink and fan, and how to spread the thermal paste. One thing I was worried about was that I could still move the heatsink over the processor after screwing everything very slightly. Tightened again after removing fan but still there was some movement, left it at that. Seems to be okay so far, I am getting temperatures of 28 C Processor and 29 C Mobo in the BIOS, using coretemp the temperatures were ~30-35 idling.

2) Screwing the motherboard in the case took a long time. First, turned out that the Corsair 300R has only 1 standoff and the rest are raised platforms. Then the screws were tiny and hard to screw in, was not confident that it was properly installed. But ultimately saw no other way to install it better.

3) Rest was pretty easy except maybe some hard to reach pins like the CPU suppl power

4) For the UPS, I chose the APC pro 1000. It's only 600 watts but the seller has agreed to provide higher wattage UPS if power is found to be inadequate. It shows the power usage on an LCD display and so far it hasn't gone beyond 350 watts. 

So far, I've only been able to test Crysis, Skyrim and Dirt 3, and they run absolutely flawlessly. System is unexpectedly quiet. BIG CHANGE from the 35 fps of a 6770m on a 15.6 inch screen on medium @1152*864 to constant 60+ FPS, everything ultra full AA, AF @ 1080p on a 23 inch screen. Very happy


----------



## d3p (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats on your new build.

Well. You haven't posted any purchase pics or hardware pics.
Secondly the installation pics or videos.

Now really this build happened or not ??


----------



## Myth (Aug 7, 2012)

As ^^ says. Congrats on the purchase and happy gaming.


----------



## Aesir (Aug 7, 2012)

d3p said:


> Congrats on your new build.
> 
> Well. You haven't posted any purchase pics or hardware pics.
> Secondly the installation pics or videos.
> ...



Lol it did happen. Here's proof:

BOX from Flipkart:
*i.imgur.com/2uHYS.jpg

Testing once mobo was installed in case:
*i.imgur.com/h45Xb.jpg



Myth said:


> As ^^ says. Congrats on the purchase and happy gaming.



Thanks!


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 1, 2012)

nice setup


----------

